# Craaap so scared (derealization)



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I just freaked out completely, I was in the kitchen talking to my mom about my dreams and I just freaked out, I felt like I was fully disconnected, as if I was transfering my soul to another body, I really feared for my life now... this has happened to me before, but not as intense, and I have a weird headache now because of it


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, it will pass. Calm down, a better moment is waiting for you.

Relaxe, vc vai ficar melhor!!!


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Used to get this too,when i talked to others about my DP.Couldn't even figure out who was talkin'!
Althrough i know it's harsh,you have not to be afraid for one simple reason:
Fear is nothing more than your mind's try to control future.But future does not exist.All that exists is RIGHT HERE,RIGHT NOW







.Fear,also,could be useful.It helps you not to underestimate your "opponent"!Accept that fear exists almost always,you'll be stronger.

Good luck


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

eo puta im sorry for hearing this









i think cbt will help you alot with those weird fears,
Maybe its time to just gather info about it man.

Greetings,
Your private puta


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah thats happened to me before. its basically just you freaking yourself out. Its major anxiety and panic. Panic attacks come in all forms. Its not just what most everyone envisions a panic attack will be. Some are silent with recurrent invasive thoughts that cause you to freak out which brings on the dr


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Space Behind The Stars said:


> Yeah thats happened to me before. its basically just you freaking yourself out. Its major anxiety and panic. Panic attacks come in all forms. Its not just what most everyone envisions a panic attack will be. Some are silent with recurrent invasive thoughts that cause you to freak out which brings on the dr


Yeah what I just had can be described as a silent panic attack I guess, it came out of nowhere, triggered by one simple thought


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Funny sentence, sounds a bit brazilian


Right you are.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

Stay grounded. It would help to stand erect with both feet apart and take deep, slow breaths when you feel this happening.


----------

